# Looking for Boost guage from older audi



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Looking for a small boost guage from an older audi I think it's one form the main cluster. not sure what car... i think it might be the urquatro or maybe the 100 or 200 turbo.... any help????


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

checked out VDO gauges?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

i beleave it's in the cluster.... not a single guage ... it's mostlikly made by VDO but you can't just go out and buy one.


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

I believe this is what you are looking for ,probably will sell cheap .Just found this ad ,I am not the seller.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (FV 5)*

I have a boost gauge (in bar) from '84
I'll check if its still working.....


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

that one on ebay is the one i'm looking for .... i'm going to bid on it... we will see if i get it.







i'm only going to be pushing about 20psi so that guage will be fine.
Got it!







thanks everyone


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 9:57 AM 12-28-2005_


----------

